# IE Problem



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

A few days ago I surfing the internet and I closed IE, then a Zone Alarm window popped up saying that Win 32 Trojan was detected and disinfected. So I opened IE back up and everything is Really Big. Especially Text.

How can I fix this?


Thanks,
John


----------



## mrbo (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd suggest you

http://www.getfirefox.com/

to prevent future recurrences.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't like Firefox Though. I have already tried it, not a big fan it.

Thanks Anyway.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

John, I'm not much of a fan of IE at all and I have reluctantly been 'forced' to use it by one or two of my secure financial sites. IMO, Firefox is a much 'user-friendlier' browser, although some die-hard IE users may experience a short learning curve.

I have no idea what caused your text-size problem, but try this -- on the IE menu bar, go to [View], then pull down to [Text Size]. Note what text size option has the bullet, then select a smaller size.

If this obvious solution doesn't solve your problem, you may have a much more fundamental problem with your OS.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> John, I'm not much of a fan of IE at all and I have reluctantly been 'forced' to use it by one or two of my secure financial sites. IMO, Firefox is a much 'user-friendlier' browser, although some die-hard IE users may experience a short learning curve.
> 
> I have no idea what caused your text-size problem, but try this -- on the IE menu bar, go to [View], then pull down to [Text Size]. Note what text size option has the bullet, then select a smaller size.
> 
> If this obvious solution doesn't solve your problem, you may have a much more fundamental problem with your OS.


Nick, have you tried the "IE tab options" plugin (or did it come with the last update?)? I also had certain sites that I would have to open up IE to view, but I have not had to do that anymore.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have also been using Firefox (thanks, Nick) since "upgrading" to Win XP Professional X64. It seems that IE in X64 has many compatability problems with plugins for IE (including the Google Toolbar).


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I would try using one of the Restore Points.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Nick said:


> John, I'm not much of a fan of IE at all and I have reluctantly been 'forced' to use it by one or two of my secure financial sites. IMO, Firefox is a much 'user-friendlier' browser, although some die-hard IE users may experience a short learning curve.
> 
> I have no idea what caused your text-size problem, but try this -- on the IE menu bar, go to [View], then pull down to [Text Size]. Note what text size option has the bullet, then select a smaller size.
> 
> If this obvious solution doesn't solve your problem, you may have a much more fundamental problem with your OS.


Ah...That did work. In the time that I was waiting for an answer, I decided to give in and Try Firefox. It must have changed since the last time that I tried it, because I really like it now. I like that fact that is it really customizable.

Thanks!
John


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Within IE... View ... Text Size.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Nick, have you tried the "IE tab options" plugin (or did it come with the last update?)? I also had certain sites that I would have to open up IE to view, but I have not had to do that anymore.


No, I didn't know about it - do I presume correctly you are referring to a plug-in for Firefox? :icon_cool


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> No, I didn't know about it - do I presume correctly you are referring to a plug-in for Firefox? :icon_cool


Here is a link. Not sure if it really isa plugin or an extension but I guess that really does not mater.

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1419/

There is also an extension that will separately launch IE. It can even be set to always launch a given URL in IE. If you are interested I will look for the title at home and try to post a link.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Never mind. It is called IE view. here is a link. http://ieview.mozdev.org/

Read the FAQ though. It has problems with certain other extensions (e.g. Tab Browser). Looka t each and decide which one suits your needs.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Geronimo.


----------

